# Box design for 2 Sundown Sa-8s. help?



## SPLmonster13 (Jul 5, 2010)

Ok so i recently sold my old set up of 412s and now im looking to play around with the sundown sa-8s. Ive never messed around with drivers of this size so its all kindve new to me. Its all going in a 97 tahoe. I already have 1 but might be getting 2 so i need help figuring optimal demensions for one and then optimal demensions for 2. Sealed? Ported?


----------



## Cruzer (Jul 16, 2010)

ported for more ouput
u can go anywhere from 1.2 [email protected] to 2 [email protected]

winisd is saying .9 cubes @33hz for best SQ, but sundown suggests .6-1.0 cube


----------



## SPLmonster13 (Jul 5, 2010)

So what do you think for two? just build it to around 1.8-2 cubes and just use internal bracing, not split them up then run 1 vent at 33? Or split the box in half and vent it on both sides? The box will be upfiring. so would it be better if the vent/vents were facing upwards towards the roof with the subs or would it be better if the port were on the front of the box facing the back of the tahoe?


----------

